
Samsung faces 60 percent drop in profits, still plans foldable phones - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/29/samsung-q1-earnings/
======
jimrhods23
I think it's a great idea. But, it's pretty obvious from the people testing it
out that it has some major flaws.

